# Any ideas what kind of minnow this is?



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Caught this in my tiny little creek today in the minnow trap with several others like it. Never saw one this colorful before any ideas?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've never seen one that looks like that either. maybe its in its spawning colors.
sherman


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I believe it's a Redbelly Dace or Red-sided Dace


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

garhtr said:


> I believe it's a Redbelly Dace



I agree. It's amazing how many different kinds of minnows inhabit our creeks. I used to love to walk down the creek seining minnows and seeing all the different species.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Normally I always catch the same thing but I went bowfishing this week and dumped a couple in the creek and this is what I got lol. They're beautiful.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I caught this guy in my cast net last year in the LMR. Its amazing the variety of fishes we have in our home waters!


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

It is a redbelly dace and on that one caught in the cast net, pretty sweet! Haven't seen one of those yet.


----------



## RNeiswander (Jul 6, 2008)

A little more info.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/species-and-habitats/species-guide-index/fish/redside-dace


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

It&#8217;s a Southern Redbelly Dace.
Western Blacknose Dace & Southern Redbelly Dace are not uncommon in some of the GMR & LMR tribs









http://gallery.nanfa.org/v/members/farmertodd/cyprinidae/phoxinus/SRBD2.jpg.html

Don't know about the other fish, some kind of darter.


----------



## Aquaman (Mar 5, 2014)

Yep, That's a red belly dace. Beautiful fish, Use to catch chose in creek and tribs of CC

That Orange spotted green colored fish that yakfish posted a pic of is a stud fish. They are not indigenous to this region, they were introduced. It is believed that the original introduction was in Massie creek in the mid 90's I think


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Aquaman said:


> Yep, That's a red belly dace. Beautiful fish, Use to catch chose in creek and tribs of CC
> 
> 
> 
> That Orange spotted green colored fish that yakfish posted a pic of is a stud fish. They are not indigenous to this region, they were introduced. It is believed that the original introduction was in Massie creek in the mid 90's I think



Good info, thanks. Do you work for the ODNR or did you just stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night?



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Aquaman (Mar 5, 2014)

Ha, that's funny. Nah, dont work for ODNR, just a fish nut....


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

aquaman what is the name of that fish. I cant seem to find them on the internet


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/species-and-habitats/species-guide-index

has a lot of info on fish species in Ohio


----------



## Aquaman (Mar 5, 2014)

Scientific name is Fundulus catenatus. It's really just a big Killie Fish for those into killies.

The only "common" name I'm aware of is Studfish or Northern Studfish but it may be called something else in other areas.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Aquaman said:


> Scientific name is Fundulus catenatus. It's really just a big Killie Fish for those into killies.
> 
> The only "common" name I'm aware of is Studfish or Northern Studfish but it may be called something else in other areas.


Good call Aquaman. That one had me stumped. According to the following link, they have been known to have been established in the LMR since 1995.

http://nas.er.usgs.gov/queries/factsheet.aspx?SpeciesID=683


----------

